# Unklarer Rechnugsposten durch angebliche Vodafone WAP-Einwahl



## Unregistriert (13 April 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin Kunde bei dem Reseller Mobilcom/debitel und habe darüber einen Vodafone Vertrag. Dieser beinhaltet die [email protected] away flat. Als Handy benutze ich übergangsweise ein HTC Smartphone mit T-Mobile-Branding, das ich allerdings momentan nur als "Internet USB-Stick" mit eben dieser [email protected] away flat nutze (über den Web-Zugang). Mit dem Smartphone selbst gehe ich (außer über WLAN) nicht online, da es mit dem T-Mobile Branding keinen anderen Anbieter zulässt. Das Gerät ist also noch im Originalzustand, wurde nicht geknackt oder anderweitig verändert. Dies lief auch monatelang problemlos.
Jetzt erhielt ich allerdings unerwartet eine höhere Handyrechnung. Nach Prüfung der Einzelverbindungen fielen mir 2 merkwürdige Posten auf. Zwei Gespräche zu der Rufnummer 2290100 über 5:19min und 144:31min. Das Ganze entspricht etwa 33,-€. Ich habe die Rechnung bei debitel reklamiert, ich erhielt allerdings lediglich einen Standardbrief, dass es sich dabei um einen SMS-Merhwertdienst eines externen Anbieters handle, z.B. SMS-Chat, Klingelton, usw. und dass man damit nichts zu tun habe. Da ich solche Dienste nicht nutze, tippte ich die Nummer bei Google ein. Schnell fand ich heraus, dass es sich bei dieser Nummer um die Einwahl ins Vodafone WAP handelt. Hat also mit SMS eigentlich nichts zu tun. 
Zu der fraglichen Zeit habe ich bei einem Geburtstag am Kaffeetisch gesessen, habe da also weder mein Smartphone, geschweige denn meinen Laptop bedient. Noch weniger habe ich ein 144 minütiges Gespräch mit einem Modem geführt. Eine Versehentliche Einwahl über eine Vodafone Live Taste o.ä. ist nicht möglich, da das Gerät ein T-Mobile Branding hat und der Vodafone WAP Dienst gar nicht im Smartphone konfiguriert ist. Ich habe alle Apps ausschließlich vom offiziellen Windows Mobile Marketplace, nichts von irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten (ist ein Dialer damit ausgeschlossen?). Ich habe diese Nummer auch nirgends bewusst eingetippt.

Da ich einem längeren Schriftverkehr mit debitel entgegen sehe, wäre ich an Ideen interessiert, wie diese Posten auf die Rechnung gelangt sind oder ob jemand etwas Ähnliches erlebt oder gehört hat. Kann man mögliche Dialeraktivitäten irgendwie nachweisen? 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Andy


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 April 2011)

*AW: Unklarer Rechnugsposten durch angebliche Vodafone WAP-Einwahl*



UAndy schrieb:


> Kann man mögliche Dialeraktivitäten irgendwie nachweisen?


Wohl kaum.

Was mich aber stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass du ein Gerät mit T-Mobile Branding überhaupt im Netz von Vodafone nutzen kannst.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2011)

*AW: Unklarer Rechnugsposten durch angebliche Vodafone WAP-Einwahl*

Guten Morgen und danke für die Antwort,

das Gerät hat keinen SIM-Lock, man kann also ohne Probleme damit telefonieren. Die Nutzung des Internets ist aber, wie gesagt, nur über WLAN möglich, mobil nicht. Mittels Laptop kann man das HTC allerdings wie einen Internetstick verwenden. Dafür wurde eben die [email protected] away flat hinzu gebucht. Als Zugang ist das web.vodafone.de eingespeichert. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 April 2011)

*AW: Unklarer Rechnugsposten durch angebliche Vodafone WAP-Einwahl*



Andy schrieb:


> 33,-€. Ich habe die Rechnung bei debitel reklamiert, ich erhielt allerdings lediglich einen Standardbrief, dass es sich dabei um einen SMS-Merhwertdienst eines externen Anbieters handle, z.B. SMS-Chat, Klingelton, usw. und dass man damit nichts zu tun habe.


Das ist nicht richtig! Debitel schreibt die Position auf die Rechnung, also sollte man da schon genauere Auskunft zu erwarten können. Bei Buchungen eines Drittanbieters stelle ich mir vor, dass man diesen widersprechen kann, ohne das übrige Vertragsverhältnis in Frage zu stellen. Tritt aber der Reseller in Vorkasse, dann macht er sich die Forderung zu eigen und sollte sehr wohl konkret Auskunft darüber erteilen können, wofür er sich die Buchung abtreten lässt.


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2011)

*AW: Unklarer Rechnugsposten durch angebliche Vodafone WAP-Einwahl*

Da passt ja der Beitrag im Nachbarthread recht gut zu (blauen Pfeil klicken!):


Teleton schrieb:


> Variante 3
> *Kämpfen.*
> Wer sich ungern betuppen lässt und etwas Einsatz zeigen will kann kämpfen.


----------



## Buffy (2 Juli 2013)

Auch ich habe heute eine Rechnung von Vodafon bekommen mit dubiosen Verbindungspreisen.
1. wap.vodafon.de =   2,13 E
2. web.vodafon.de =   0,54 E
3. Vodafon live      = 13,40 E

Ich habe aber diese Dienst nie angewählt bzw. genutzt.
Was kann da passiert sein ?
Mein Handy hat auch sonst niemand außer mir benutzt.
Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel.


----------



## Teleton (2 Juli 2013)

Dein Handy war im Internet.

Gestartet z.B. durch einen "Hosentaschenanruf". Oder ein automatisches Softwareupdate. Oder durch Nutzung des eingebauten Navi oder,oder,oder


----------



## matah (10 März 2015)

Teleton schrieb:


> Dein Handy war im Internet.
> 
> Gestartet z.B. durch einen "Hosentaschenanruf". Oder ein automatisches Softwareupdate. Oder durch Nutzung des eingebauten Navi oder,oder,oder


.....
genau das ist mir passiert. talkline/mobilcom (über vodafone) hat um die 100 Euro im monat die letzten 4 Monate abgebucht. Begründung: Es wurden daten verbraucht durch automatische updates. als ich eine prepaid karte von o2 in dieses smartphone eingesetzt habe, war im nu das komplette guthaben verschwunden! Erklärung von o2: es wurden daten verbraucht durch automatische updates!!!
DIEBE sind das. wieso ist sowas möglich??????? kann man sich wehren, das geld zurückholen? bitte um hilfe.


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2015)

matah schrieb:


> wieso ist sowas möglich?


Weil dein Handy automatisch die Updates angefordert hat und du schlichtweg keinen geeigneten Tarif mit deinen SIM-Cards nutzt. Du hast offensichtlich ein schon älteres Smartphone - ohne Datenflat im Mobilfunkbetrieb sollte man sowas nicht aufs Netz loslassen. Das ist so wie eine Kreissäge, die angeschaltet ist, man aber erst noch den Stecker einstecken muss - was passiert? Das Ding läuft bei Netzanbindung sofort los und niemand ist Schuld wenn da noch ein paar Finger auf der Säge liegen.

Also: Karte einlegen, einschalten und zuerst nur WLAN/Wi-Fi verwenden, hilfsweise sofort "Mobile Daten" ausschalten!


----------



## Teleton (11 März 2015)

In der neueren Rechtsprechung wird schon eine Hinweispflicht des Providers gesehen bei ungewöhnlichem Datenkonsum einzuschreiten. Meist orientiert man sich an der im Ausland geltenden Grenze von knapp 60,- Euro monatlich. Problematisch ist dass hier mehrere Monate hintereinander Nutzungen vorlagen. Etliche Gerichte sehen eine Schadensminderungspflicht des Kunden seine Rechnungen zu prüfen so dass nach dieser Auffassung allenfalls die ersten zwei Rechnungen unter den Anwendungsbereich der Decklung fallen. Insgesamt gibt es aber noch keine einheitliche Rechtsprechung so dass alle Ergebnisse denkbar sind.

Freiwillige Rückzahlungen der Debitel? Hast Du ne Rechtschutzversicherung? Es dürfte einfacher werden ein Robbenbaby aus dem Maul eines Killerwals zurückzuholen.


----------



## blizzyFFM (24 Oktober 2016)

WAP Billing als solches gibt es unterdessen ja nicht mehr, oder ?
ich will nur wissen ob diese Gefahr noch besteht


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2016)

jibbet noch ...


----------

